# نساء بتعرف تاخد حقها فورا ايوة مفيش كلمة الا بترد عليها وتحرق دمهم



## مريم12 (25 مارس 2010)

*التقى رجل اسمه ،، سليم ،، وأمرأة إسمها ،، وديعة ،، في منزل أحد الأصدقاء‎ 

فدخلت كلبة ظريفة وتقدمت إلى السيدة وديعة وصارت تلمس يدها‎ 

فقال سليم للمرأة‎ 

إن هذه الكلبة ،، وديعة ،، !!!! 



فأجابته على الفور‎ 

وقلبها أيضاً ،، سليم ،،ـ


**************** 

كانت أمرأة تسوق أربع حمير وإذا بشابين سائرين بجانبها‎ 

فقالا لها‎ 

نهارك سعيد يا أم الحمير‎ 

فاجابتهما على الفور‎ 

نهاركم مبارك يا أولادي‎ 

***************************** 


كانت معركة حامية بين رجل وزوجته عندما مرّ بغل من تحت النافذة‎ 

فصاح الزوج أعتقد أن هذا البغل من أقاربك‎ 

‎ 

فأجابته على الفور‎ 

أجل إنه حماي‎ !! 

************************************** 

قبل أن يسافر الزوج إلى أفريقيا سأل زوجته ماذا تريدين أن آتي لك من أفريقيا‎ 

‎ 

قالت له قرد صغير‎ 

فسافر الزوج وعاد ولما رأى زوجته تذكر ال قرد‎ 

وضرب كفاً بكف وقال‎ 

يا إلهي لقد نسيت أن آتي لك بال قرد من هناك‎ 

ياحبيبتي‎ 

فأجابته الزوجة على الفور‎ 

بسيطة ياحبيبي وجودك يكفي‎ .

*********************************** 


قالت الزوجة للزوج‎ 

لقد كنا مجانين حينما إشترينا البيانو‎ 

قال لها الزوج‎ 

تكلمي بصيغة المفرد من فضلك‎ 

فأجابته على الفور‎ 

أنت كنت مجنوناً حين إشتريت البيانو‎.​*
منقول للامانة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه
لذيذ أوى موضوعك يامريومة 
صحيح الستات قاومون :new6:
ميرسى لتعبك ياقمر ​


----------



## مريم12 (25 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى يا مرمر يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## Mason (25 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلووووووووووين اوى*
*برافوووووووو عليهم الستات دووووول*
*ميرسى يا سكر  لتعبك*​


----------



## مريم12 (25 مارس 2010)

*ميرررسى لمرورك يا ميسو
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## نونوس14 (25 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جاااااااااااااااامدين الستات دول*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا مريومة للنكت الحلووووووووة*


----------



## مريم12 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا نونوس يا عسل *
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه
بنات مفتريه بقي
بتعرف تاخد حقها
تسلم ايديكي مريم​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ملاحظ يا جماعه اننا بقينا ملطشة فى المنتدى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

جميل ايى يا مريومة

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراا
 رائع جدااا

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## نيفين بنت الملك (18 نوفمبر 2010)

حلوييييييييييين اوى الستات دول وعلى راى المثل كيد النسا يغلب كيد الرجال
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*ديه الرجالة ولا بلاااش*

*شكرا يا مريومة*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انا ملاحظ يا جماعه اننا بقينا ملطشة فى المنتدى ​


 
هههههههههههههههه مش ف المنتدى بس يابنى هههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*كانت معركة حامية بين رجل وزوجته عندما مرّ بغل من تحت النافذة‎ 

فصاح الزوج أعتقد أن هذا البغل من أقاربك‎ 

‎ 

فأجابته على الفور‎ 

أجل إنه حماي‎ !!

حلوى اوييييييي 

تسلم ايدك يا غالية

الرب يباركك
*


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> بنات مفتريه بقي
> بتعرف تاخد حقها
> تسلم ايديكي مريم​*



*طبعا امال ايه

ميررررسى لمرورك يا مايكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انا ملاحظ يا جماعه اننا بقينا ملطشة فى المنتدى ​



_*لالالا مش للدرجة دى*_​ 
_*ميرررسى لمرورك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> جميل ايى يا مريومة
> 
> شكرا يا قمر



*ميرررسى يا تاسونى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكراا
> رائع جدااا
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع​



*ميررررسى لمرورك يا استاذنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

نيفين بنت الملك قال:


> حلوييييييييييين اوى الستات دول وعلى راى المثل كيد النسا يغلب كيد الرجال
> هههههههههههههه



*هههههههههه
نورتى يا نيفين
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ديه الرجالة ولا بلاااش*
> 
> *شكرا يا مريومة*​



*ميرررسى يا كاترين
نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه مش ف المنتدى بس يابنى هههههههههه



*ههههههههه
ميرررسى يا نانسى
نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> *كانت معركة حامية بين رجل وزوجته عندما مرّ بغل من تحت النافذة‎
> 
> فصاح الزوج أعتقد أن هذا البغل من أقاربك‎
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا انريكى
نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه
لا بنات جامده قوي
ههههههههههههه
مرسي لتعبك


----------



## مريم12 (6 يناير 2011)

*ميرررسى لمرورك مارتينا​*


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك يامريم​


----------



## مريم12 (7 يناير 2011)

*ميرررسى لمرور حضرتك​*


----------



## dodoz (7 يناير 2011)

_هههههههههه_
_جامدين قووى_
_ميرسى ليييكى يا قمر_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## fullaty (8 يناير 2011)

*حلووووووووووووين جدا 
هى دى الستات ولا بلاش
ميرسى يا قمره
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههههه*
*جميل يا روماااااااا*
*ميرسى لتعبك يا قمر*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (20 يناير 2011)

dodoz قال:


> _هههههههههه_
> _جامدين قووى_
> _ميرسى ليييكى يا قمر_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*طبعا يا بنتى لازم يبقوا جامدين مش انا اللى موصياهم
هههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع يا سكرة​*


----------



## مريم12 (20 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *حلووووووووووووين جدا
> هى دى الستات ولا بلاش
> ميرسى يا قمره
> *​



*طبعا لازم يبقوا كده
ههههههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك
نورتينى​*


----------



## مريم12 (20 يناير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *جميل يا روماااااااا*
> *ميرسى لتعبك يا قمر*​



*ميرررسى يا مانونتى يا سكرة
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## مريم12 (20 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



*ميررررسى للضحكة الحلوة دى يا كليمو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## كوك (21 يناير 2011)

*هههههههه*

*تسلم ايدك يا مريم*

*موضوع جميل*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يناير 2011)

تسلية ظريفة


----------



## مريم12 (22 يناير 2011)

كوك قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا مريم*
> 
> *موضوع جميل*​


*
ميررررسى لمرورك يا كوك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (22 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> تسلية ظريفة




*ميررررسى لمرورك يا سعيد
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى يا مريومة
ستات جدعة بتاخد حقها
*​


----------



## مريم12 (22 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
طبعا هو انا بجيب اى حاجة 
دى ستات تاكل الزلط
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا هابى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## john2 (25 يناير 2011)

*كده يا مريم ماشى *
*لما اشوفك بس ايه الأفترى ده*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على الموضوع*​


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
هى دى الستات العملية
الى تاخد حقها فى ساعتها
مفيش وقت
ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مريم12 (26 يناير 2011)

john2 قال:


> *كده يا مريم ماشى *
> *لما اشوفك بس ايه الأفترى ده*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *شكرا على الموضوع*​



*ده مش افترى ده استبداد
ههههههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك يا جون 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (26 يناير 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> هى دى الستات العملية
> الى تاخد حقها فى ساعتها
> مفيش وقت
> ...



*طبعا يا بنتى مش مجايبى
ههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا سكرة 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------

